
Ask HN: How do I grow my startup? - cassim89
I have launched Indiebookish.com a few weeks ago and battled to get any customers to subscribe. After a few days, I dropped the pricing by &gt;50% and still had no success. I am now offering my debut release as a free option to build a database of users that I could potentially sell my paid subscription to once they see the value of my product.<p>How else would you suggest I build with no Marketing investment?
======
tirrellp
I went to the landing page and I dont immediately know what this service does
or why I should buy it. Suggestion 1: Look at some copywriting tutorials and
implement those lessons on your page copy. Suggestion 2: Dont hide behind
'Us'. Who are you? At the early stage, your personal story is important. When
I click 'about us', I get sent to #Deliverable. Which is not what I'm looking
for. Suggestion 3: Show me, don't tell me. Let me download an example from a
well-known book of how you took the lessons and injected real-world
applicability.

Hope this helps.

------
Gollapalli
>Summary of an accredited self-development book >Our expert opinion on how to
incorporate the takeaways from the book in your practical life >An actionable
template to help you add value to your life based on the key insights and
advice in the book

How is this different from blinkist? And why bother doing this? What problem
annoyed you so much you tried to build a whole company around it?

